# Arthritis in Fetlock Joint



## Gal (9 July 2009)

I had hoped (in vain) that it was a minor injury...but no it is arthritis  - confirmed in the x-rays. 

There is nothing floating in the joint and the vet has injected the joint today .....
*has anyone any good news/experience* that might cheer me up, as I am so sad that my beautiful horse is beginning to show signs of age and pain.

The vet said it is genetic and not anything we could have avoided. I am so sad.

He is only 16/17 years old.


----------



## TheresaW (9 July 2009)

My mare was diagnosed with arthritis in her fetlocks after having 6 months off with a ligament injury last year.  The time off gave the arthritis time to take hold.  She was put on a very good joint supplement, given a course of cartrophen injections, and also had the joints medicated with hyanate (sp).  I started bringing her slowly back into work at christmas and built her up very slowly as was very paranoid about the ligament going again.  Since coming back into full work, she has been fine.  We are only hackers, always have been, but have done 2 sponsored rides this year with no problems at all.  She is a little off on circles, and vet said she always will be now, but absolutely fine for what we want to do.


----------



## merlinsquest (9 July 2009)

Merlin was diagnosed with severe arthritis nearly three years ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  His joint is so bad that it was not expected that he would be able to be ridden any more!!!

He is infact in full work.... jumping and hacking for as long as we fancy.... we dont school as he also has slight changes in his hocks and we think that we would be pushing our luck to  do circles etc.

He had one course of Irap and two of Tildren and is on a joint suppliment called EasyJoint.... by Equiform Nutrition 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It is not always the end of the world..... which is a good job as he was only 8 when diagnosed


----------



## Gal (9 July 2009)

Thank you for your kind words.  I was in shock earlier. 

I am still very tearful, but it sounds like there is some definite hope.  

He is trained as a dressage horse and although we do not compete he works at about medium advanced. 

We can live without the canter pirouettes! Who needs them anyway! 

I do hope your horses continue to be healthy and well.  Your kind words have helped me steady up my emotions and fears.


----------



## Gal (9 July 2009)

She looks lovely!


----------



## Gal (9 July 2009)

Merlin looks like a lot of fun 8 years - you cheered me up, I do hope we all have many more years happy hacking!


----------



## merlinsquest (9 July 2009)

I really hope you have the same joy as I have had over the last three years.   

When he was diagnosed I cried for days... .thought about when he was going to be pts constantly, and got really down and depressed about it all 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But he is a really stoic horse and just gets on with life.... he is no drama queen and therefore we get no false alarms with his leg.

We have done a massive full dose bute test and concluded that his altered gait is due to lack of mobility and not pain.... that said he has never been pulled up or marked down for moving badly, and several forum members have seen him and said (probably would have said it anyway though) that he looks fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have even been told by the vet that he could pass (and did when I bought him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) a five stage vetting.... so long as the vet was not a perfectionist 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He also has joint mice and bone spurs in his hocks..... great!!

Take each day at a time.... try the joint supps and magnetic boots and 24/7 turnout if you can.... anything that might help.... and try to stay positive 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Its the only thing to do.

xx


----------



## Chumsmum (10 July 2009)

My 17yo pony was diagnosed with Bone Spavin last year. He has had a couple of steroid injections, lateral extensions and is on Synequin. However, we have had a couple of setbacks recently so me and vet have agreed it's best we don't do anymore schooling and he is officially a happy hack - though that was our favourite pastime anyway  
	
	
		
		
	


	





He is on low-level bute - I'm working out what is the lowest level he is happy on - but he is feeling so well and full of himself I'm feeling quite optimistic that we can keep it to a minimum.

The best things for my boy have been 24/7 turnout, regular exercise and avoiding work on hard ground.

Hope everything works out for your horse, it's a horrible shock and I've shed plenty of tears but in lots of cases it's not the end of the world


----------



## teach (12 July 2009)

My old horse had arthritis in both hind fetlocks, and he was kept in fairly hard work-working at Med with a combination of Cortaflex and Veredus Magentic support boots which he wore at night. If we forgot to put the boots on at night it was V obvious in the morning as he was a lot stiffer! He occasionally had an 'off week' when he was very stiff-this usually happened when the weather changed in spring and autumn-and would have a lighter week of work and 1g if bute per day.  

Let me know if you want any more info on his management-he kept going like this for 6 years..


----------



## bubble0127 (13 July 2009)

I have just been told today by my instructor that she thinks my 26 yr old has arthritis in his hock so I know how u feel. I don't want to retire him as he thrives in his work and keeps him young so I'm about to start on the long journey of finding out the best way of managing him and keeping hacking at least for as long as he wants to!!


----------

